
Ask HN: Launching a SaaS startup with free plan first? - omani
Hi everybody,<p>I am excited to launch my startup soon and I was wondering if it makes sense to give out a free plan so people can test it. A free plan with all features enabled that is.<p>I am planning to offer three pricing plans and I am thinking of three combinations:<p>1) free (basic features, with trial period which ends automatically), basic (paid, more features), advanced (paid, even more features)<p>or like above feature sets:
2) basic (paid), advanced (paid), Pro (or a better name, paid)<p>or
3) free (free forever, basic&#x2F;limited features), advanced (paid)<p>Does it make sense to give out all features on the free plan so people can test it and potentially give feedback and&#x2F;or report bugs? Is it risky to give away everything in the beginning because I could disappoint the people when the testing period is over and they would have to switch to a paid plan?<p>Would it make it easier to tell the people upfront that the free plan (with all features activated) will only be there for a period of time until the paid plans are ready for use?<p>I am very excited and I just can&#x27;t decide which way to go.<p>The product is ready and I am lookinging forward to launching soon.<p>You can find more information about my application at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;triggerfsio&#x2F;packages<p>Please note that nothing is officially launched or ready, yet (in case you want to test something). It will be in the coming weeks hopefully.
======
rogeriofza
If you plan to charge. Start without free. You will validate more assumptions
you making this way right upfront. Getting people to signup to a paid
service...is what you need to figure out sooner than later.

------
sharemywin
...free forever until... isn't really free forever.

why not offer free for development. I would offer a paid plan that has the
features completed.

